# The Sandpeoples Xmas Case



## Batz (9/10/04)

Well I am about ready to send my Xmas case off to GL's
I have not included all the brews I intended but have a good selection just the same .
I am going to have around 24 bottles , this is more than required so if there are any extras perhaps we can drink them in early December while I am in Perth.

I think we have 
GL
Batz
Dee Bee
Jasony
Barfridge


Cheers Batz


----------



## barfridge (10/10/04)

Cor blimey, I better whip up something real quick :|

Due to my last 2 brews being somewhat...ermm....crap, I'll need to find something to send along, and some bottles to put it in.

By the way, are they supposed to be ~375 or ~750 ml bottles?


----------



## Guest Lurker (10/10/04)

Batz said:


> I think we have
> GL
> Batz
> Dee Bee
> ...


 Yeah I think thats right. But its not too late for anyone else to chuck their hat in the ring.

Barfridge, any size bottle will do, mine will be 750s. I can find some spare bottles if you are stuck.

I have bottled a SFPA with chinook as a finishing hop, havent tasted it yet but that was going to be the case beer. Planning to brew an ESB next week and then put a chocolate porter on to that yeast cake, so might include them if they come up OK.


----------



## JasonY (10/10/04)

Guest Lurker said:


> I have bottled a SFPA with chinook as a finishing hop


 Just emptied a keg of this last night  

Haven't started yet! How much do I need to brew?


----------



## Goat (10/10/04)

Yeah - like JasonY said; how much do we need to put in?

I'll be in it if I can get a brew together in time.....


----------



## Guest Lurker (10/10/04)

Now,... who wasnt paying attention in class?

The guidelines were set down as:

1) Let n be the number of sand people. You supply 2 x (n-1) bottles to GL.
(looks like n =6, you supply 10 bottles. That puts 2 bottles in each case, except your own. You get a Christmas present of 10 bottles of beer)

2) Bottles are 750 ml.

3) Bottles to GL (thats me) by 4 Dec.


Now, here in the west we are flexible. You can use 375 ml, but it would be better to double the number of bottles so we get the same amount each. You can make it all the same brew or you can mix it up like Batz has. But you have to keep to the spirit of the concept.

Its not some old bottles you had hanging around at the back of the shed. Its a brew you created, crafted and nurtured, to the best of your current brewing capability, with the specific intention of providing your AHB chums with maximum drinking pleasure over the Christmas period.

Dont forget some brewers are their own worst critics. Whatever you produce is going to be tasted with interest by your AHB chums.

And if I have to type out the guidelines again, someone is going to end up writing lines!


----------



## deebee (10/10/04)

That sounds like only 8 bottles. I thought Asher was putting in?

If it's only five of us then maybe we should make it three bottles for each other contributor ie 12 bottles. 8 bottles does not a carton make.


----------



## ausdb (10/10/04)

I'll throw my hat in the ring
I'm another sandperson and willing to have a crack, I've only done one AG so far which is still slowly fermenting but as its too late for the WCB comp tomorrow it will have a nice long time to lager by the time December comes up and hopefully be able to turn something else out buy then too!

Cheers


----------



## Batz (10/10/04)

Glad to have you on board Ausdb

Don't get to worked up about the brew , we will try anything , BUT IT BETTER BE GOOD !! <_< :blink: 

Only kidding , are we not GL?


----------



## Asher (11/10/04)

Yep count me in too. I cracked a Big Dog IPA last night. Bloody beautifull... It was quite nice to drink someone elses work for a change...

So does than make n=8 (14 long necks to GL)?

I'll CP fill some bottles close to delivery date..

Update on the Trumer Dunkle. Diacetyl resting as we speak. plan to keg & CC later this week. Fermentation is going well.

Asher for now


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/10/04)

Excellent work fellas.

At the moment its
Batz
GL
Deebee
Barfridge
JasonY
Goat
AusDB
Asher
so its 14 long necks each and you get the equivalent of more than a carton of beer for Christmas.

Needs to have a label on the bottles and to get to me for 4 Dec. I have some cardboard boxes saved up, but when Batz is here early Dec maybe we can meet up, bring a crate with your own beer, and take it away with your Christmas case.

After all, you wouldnt want me to get arrested doing the midnight milk crate raid on a deli would you?


----------



## JasonY (11/10/04)

If you were delivering via bike we may have to insist on placcy bottles to preserve the contents during any radical curbing manouvers you make along the way


----------



## Goat (11/10/04)

yes - the gear changing hand could get tangled in the streamers from the handle bars.....


----------



## Asher (11/10/04)

There are going to be some interesting beer names and warnings on the lables this christmass....


----------



## Asher (27/10/04)

Firing up "Phase 3" of the Bruhaus this Sunday to brew my Christmas Case Beer.....
"Santa's Little Helper" - California Common (Steam) Beer"

Hows everyone else's looking?

I've got a keg of the AHB - Trumer Dunkle lagering too. Could be a perfect opportunity to drink it when we pick up our cases!

Asher for now....


----------



## JasonY (27/10/04)

Mines going to have to be an APA by the looks of it, brewed 25L last sunday I shall have to struggle and save the longnecks. When are we handing all this over?


----------



## Guest Lurker (27/10/04)

Asher
Excellent, never tried a steam beer.

JasonY
APA works well as I drank my AHB case APA. Mine is now looking like an ESB which is in secondary and I will be bottling next week.

Cases to my place by 4 Dec.


----------



## Goat (27/10/04)

Phase 3 Asher? What have you done?

Fast-breeder Reactor for the HLT ?

I hope to be doing a Pils this weekend for the box - I got a 6th in the recent Club comp, so I'm feeling very confident !!! (the fact that there were 6 entries took the shine off the result a little but I remain undaunted)


----------



## deebee (27/10/04)

How about we get together and all bring our donation bottles and a box and all leave with our donated bottles and box? Easier than leaving someone with the sorting job. Have a few beers while we're at it? We can drink Asher's beer and the extras that Batz is sending down ;-)

If no takers for venue, we could probably do it at mine.

Or I could just shut up and we could stick to the original plan, drop beers off and no drinking then collect beers later and no drinking. That would mean no drinking, though. :chug:


----------



## Goat (27/10/04)

I'm up for that.... the drinking bit I mean


----------



## JasonY (27/10/04)

I'm on call during the festive season :angry: so a pre-xmas sampling will be nice for me. I get to watch everyone drink beer during the break. 

My xmas day case may have to be a non-alcoholic ginger beer if I get around to finding a recipe.


----------



## Guest Lurker (27/10/04)

A meetup with drinking sounds good, although it will be a bitch of a cycle with that Christmas Case on my back. 

My place is always available if I am around. I think Batz is in Perth 1 to 5 Dec which might mean 4 Dec is the go. There is a fair chance I will be in Miami that weekend so if then it might have to be at someone elses place and I would arrange for my and Batzs beer to be dropped off before I go.

If the weekend before or after I will be here.

We could do the case the weekend before and then you guys could meet up with Batz the weekend of 4 Dec.

Too many options? Too hard to work out now? Maybe best to just concentrate on brewing your best beer!


----------



## Asher (27/10/04)

I've got the Keg...
Just tell me when & where!

No changes to the brewery Goat... But I have put an order in with santa for an 80 litre SS Stock Pot!


Asher for now


----------



## deebee (27/10/04)

Yeah sorry about throwing that suggestion in. We could just go back to plan A.

No drinking though.


----------



## Asher (28/10/04)

Goat said...



> I hope to be doing a Pils this weekend for the box - I got a 6th in the recent Club comp, so I'm feeling very confident !!! (the fact that there were 6 entries took the shine off the result a little but I remain undaunted)



Don't let that phase you goat....
Remember My stout from the last comp. It came dead last. out of 10!. Anyway I sent it off to SABSOSA comp and it came 3rd (overall including SA entries....). Its now off to the nationals!

Asher for now


----------



## JasonY (15/11/04)

Hmm stocks are bad ... I am going to have to take some time off work to brew this week or next. Afraid demand is outstripping supply.

That said I will endeavour to provide my 14 bottles (no more! I have not enuf beer). Looks like I will have to provide 7 APA and 7 of my as yet untasted Helles, shouldn't send you blind too quickly!

May have to buy a couple more kegs so I can have more storage. The festive season is going to consume some grain at my place


----------



## Goat (15/11/04)

I'm in the same boat Jason - will have to do one this weekend. might re-try the SFPA


----------



## Batz (15/11/04)

Well mine are all packaged and ready to be collected in the next day or two , hope to catch up with you guys in Perth , I arrive 8th GL has my moblie.
Fly out to Adelaide in a hour or so , will be off the net


Batz


----------



## Goat (15/11/04)

Look forward to catching up Batz


----------



## JasonY (15/11/04)

Goat said:


> I'm in the same boat Jason - will have to do one this weekend. might re-try the SFPA


 Hows the 80IBU lager coming  

Hope to catch you when you are here Batz, mad time of year this part ... weekends are getting more and more booked


----------



## Goat (15/11/04)

So umm, when and where are we doing the exchange? 

Batz is here on the 8th so are we still looking at doing the drop off to GL on the weekend of 4/5. Do you know if Batz is around for the weekend GL? How are your travel plans looking for 4/5 ? - back up the thread a little it was looking like you'd be in Miami....


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/11/04)

Hi Goat

Hard to organise at the moment. I am going to Brisbane tomorrow, back at the end of the week. I may go to Miami at start of December but probably wont, and if I do I will be back on about 8 Dec. I thought Batz was here on 1 Dec now looks like 8 Dec. I'm confused!

So....

I am keen for one clean, all meet up, drink beer, swap cases, go away again type event.
If we do that when Batz is here, will be some time after 8 Dec, not sure if he is here following weekend or not.
I will almost certainly be here and my place is available for the swap, weeknight or weekend.

Lets get the beer brewed and sort it out a bit closer.

My ESB is bottled but not tasted. Have a Porter in reserve just in case.
Batz's beer is having transport problems but should hopefully come down this week.
Asher has brewed his I think
JasonY has his ready to go.
Goat - having another go or happy with the last one?
Barfridge, Deebee and AusDB - progress reports please?

I'll know better next week about schedules and we can try to tie down a day to meet up.


----------



## Asher (15/11/04)

Yep mine's brewed. Will be botteling 22 litres of it on wednesday... (Can someone remind me how to bottle... its been a while :lol: )
I've got my lable sorted too... Its a cracker!
"Santa's Little Helper" California Common (Steam) Beer

How about Sunday arvo of the 12th (If batz is in town), A few beers/nibblies/etc @ GL's ?

Asher for now


----------



## ausdb (15/11/04)

Hi fellow sandpeople

Mine is looking like the last of my oktoberfest for 14 bottles
Luckily my little keg only holds 13 litres so there was some left after the west coast do and a party last week.
I will try and have a hefe weizen bottled by the 4th or 8th but as it stands you will get two bottles of nokkedoverfest!


----------



## barfridge (15/11/04)

It's not looking too flash from my end. I was intending to include my partial bock and pilsners, but they both had issues with astringency. The bock has been in the bottle for about 2 months now, so I'll try one out tonight, and see if its settled down enough to be passable.

If not, I have an extract based brown ale I could throw in, but that wouldnt feel right against your wonderful stuff.

I'm cooling down the bock now, so I'll know within an hour or 2 if I can participate.

update: It's official, the bock is shitehouse 
Looks like I'll have to wait until next year. Sorry guys


----------



## Asher (16/11/04)

Don't worry barfridge...

You won't be going thirsty this christmass. I'll still have two bottles of the below for you to collect ... 
Its the season of good will/to be jolly etc. etc.

Asher for now


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/11/04)

Hi Mr Fridge

Section 3, sub paragraph b of the original Christmas case rules reads"Once you're in, theres no backing down". 

So lets stick to the same numbers, there will be a case for you to collect. Up to you, but if I were you I'd contribute the beer to the case anyway. How can you be sure its shithouse tasting it on your own? You might be a very harsh critic. 

Or, if it is really shithouse, just add a warning to your label, and you have the opportunity to get 7 different opinions on what the problem may be and what you could do to improve it. 

Plebs like me will just drink it and enjoy it. Others like Asher, who has a pretty good palate, can probably identify the dodgy flavours and give some helpful advice. 

OK?


----------



## GMK (16/11/04)

OK...

I know that i am not in your Xmas Case...But as Batz will up at The BrewInn...

I will be giving him 2 stubbies of the following to bring over to you guys to share at the Xmas Case Swap get Together...
- 2 x Barley Wine bottle April 04 - in the SA Xmas Case.
- 2 x GMK 1st AG Anzac Day 2004 Imperial American Pale Ale
- 2 x GMK Partial Sweet Chocolate Stout.

I would appreciate feedback and hope you Guys enjoy them...:chug: 

Merry Xmas from GMKeneterprises.


----------



## Trough Lolly (16/11/04)

Hey Ken,
What about your brothers here in the ACT?!
If you're flinging bottles of beer around, I'll happily take a mixed 6 pack too! ;-)

Bro Battler...


----------



## Goat (16/11/04)

Top work Ken !


----------



## deebee (16/11/04)

I'm into a few beers with the swap over.

Feeling a bit sheepish over my Skunk Steam contribution as it is turning out to be nothing special. I have done only one brew this last two months (not yet bottled) and the next three weekends are booked in advance with reno work so can't really replace the brew with anything better. I am so low on stocks, I actually bought a carton last week.

In summary, I'll gladly take your good beers in exchange for my shite. And I promise to bring really top notch bar snacks to compensate. Yes. More ikan bilis.

Barfridge. If I can contribute crap, so can you. I bet I will drink it.

GMK, thanks for the donation and Merry Christmas.


----------



## barfridge (16/11/04)

ok guys, you asked for it! I'm back in, at your peril.


----------



## Goat (19/11/04)

Well I think I've managed to do it again..... not wishing to poison you chaps, I might have to withdraw. I'm not sure what the penalties are for contravening "Section 3, sub paragraph b" GL, but I'm sure they are less onerous than that for manslaughter - or assault with a deadly weapon.....

(insert profanity here) :angry: 

I seem to be getting (very consistently) one of two different faults with flavour and when I tasted the Christmas brew last night, I've got one of them. This was not evident from the fermenter - in fact I was pretty wrapt with the taste from that. So it must be something with how I secondary (which in this case I put straight into a keg to try to avoid) This flavour, which I got in a Maerzen a couple of months ago is quite a strong flavour sort of like there is way too much dark/chocolate grain and is very cloudy, which in the Maerzen did not go away after a couple of months and so eventually got dumped on the lawn (which is doing nicely).

I think I go back to crochet does anyone want a doll toilet roll cover?


----------



## JasonY (19/11/04)

Well Goat I think the enforcement of Section 3 could be more painful than death if GL is handling the enforcement. With his deft grasp of quantum mechanics and chaos theory you could find yourself sent to an alternate reality in which ... well something really unpleasant happens h34r: 

Anyway I am certainly up for a couple of bottles of your brews so my vote says you should provideth us with beer of any quality . How is the monster IBU lager coming. 

There will be two bottles of my gear in the case for you in any event.


----------



## deebee (19/11/04)

Goat,

Dont sweat it. Come along anyway and might as well bring that beer even if just for a taste. Like JasonY, I am up for a couple of bottles since the fridge and I will also be bringing beer we are not happy with. 

Umm do we have a date yet?


----------



## big d (19/11/04)

hope you guys dont poison each other with your xmas beers elsewise when i move to perth i will have no-one to share a few beers with at the get togethers   

have a good one guys.

cheers
big d


----------



## Batz (19/11/04)

Whoa!!!!

Now GMK , 
I agreed to take a (1) bottle of your barley wine , not half a dozen bottles !
I am flying you know , and I will have my cases full of goodies
Sorry Ken 6 bottles is a bit too much this trip

Batz


----------



## GMK (19/11/04)

ok - six bottles too much - can u take three wrapped in pretty please...

GMK

PS..Shore u can sweet talk the stewardess...give her the extra BW and away u go....


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/11/04)

OK I'm back online after being away, and I am not going away in Dec, so meetup will be at my place. Will contact Batz for available dates and post a range for people to choose.

Subclause C includes me doing to sensitive parts of your anatomy what I did to my immersion chiller. So bring your beer anyway, this means you Goat. What about the first lager attempt, I am still working on brewing a decent light beer, would be interested how that turned out?


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/11/04)

OK, that was quick. Batz is available in Perth Thurs 9th, Fri 10th, Sat 11th Dec. So Thurs evening, Fri evening, Sat morn, Sat afternoon, Sat evening at my place seem to be the options. Post first choice plus any you definitely cant make here please.


----------



## barfridge (20/11/04)

Saturday afternoon would be splendiforous


----------



## Goat (20/11/04)

Ok I get the point ! 

I had heard a rumour about 1/2 a pound of butter and the leg of a chair......(hmmm - that could've been a different list)... anyway, the sight of that immersion chiller is enough for me. I'll bring something 

Saturday 11th sounds great. What can I bring food wise ? Is it going to be a brew day or just a shoot the breeze type day ?

The light beer which Jason is referring to as the 80IBU one is OK, just no flavour at all - pretty true to commercial examples then I suppose - I'll bring some of that too. It wasn't 80 IBU in the end cos the bitterness was diluted with the 'great brain fart' of Nov '04 - in fact there's not a lot of bitterness there at all. I can drop a bottle over if you like - I've got a keg full of the stuff !!


----------



## ausdb (22/11/04)

The saturday arvo (11th?) sounds good with me

Cheers


----------



## Asher (22/11/04)

Early Sat arvo works for me....
I'll bring the party pig full of 'AHB lager'. Not a bad drop @ last taste. Just a bit hazey..... 

I can feel a few 'troubleshooting' brew days coming up next year....

Looking forward to it...
Asher for now


----------



## deebee (22/11/04)

Sat 11th now in my diary as the likely date. Any time of the day suits me but probably from 2 ish onwards is best. I have a very big Christmas lunch the day before.


----------



## JasonY (22/11/04)

I'm down for the 11th although there is that much shit going on at this time of the year I can't be too confident. Hopefully at worst I can call in for a brief while.

So is the plan to rock up on the 11th with your brews and depart with the mixed case?


----------



## Guest Lurker (22/11/04)

Thats settled then. Sat 11th Dec, 2 pm, my place.  Will pm my address details closer to the time. Bring your Christmas case beer, a sturdy box/crate and any other beers to try on the day. Beers must be labelled! I'll put on some nibbles. Stay as long or short as you like, but try to get there close to 2pm so we can get the case organised while I am still close to sober. I could be brewing that day, but probably not, more of a talk beer, bring beer, drink beer, take beer away (via a responsible form of transport) type event.

My barleywine will be 3 months old then so will be trying one in the forlorn hope that it has developed some carbonation and to see if any vegemite has set in.

Batzs beer is currently missing in action, somewhere between Dampier and Perth, hopefully we get that sorted soon.


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/11/04)

Woohoo, Batz's beer has finally arrived in Perth so case compilation has started!


----------



## deebee (27/11/04)

Just confirming, it's 14 longnecks isn't it?


----------



## Goat (27/11/04)

well - thats my understanding Deebee.....


----------



## JasonY (27/11/04)

Same here, I can't part with anymore beer at the moment


----------



## Guest Lurker (27/11/04)

14 longnecks each.

Mine are bottled and labelled.

I have an AHB ESB saved to add to Jasonys case as well since he helped make it but hasnt tasted it. By now the bittering may be in balance.


----------



## deebee (27/11/04)

JasonY said:


> Same here, I can't part with anymore beer at the moment


 Might need to (gulp) buy some beer.


----------



## JasonY (27/11/04)

deebee said:


> Might need to (gulp) buy some beer.


 Hmm not that grim <_< , I brewed an emergency Hefeweizen a coupel of weeks ago that will be on tap within the week  Tomorrow is brew day again!


----------



## JasonY (29/11/04)

Well my case is officially ready to roll, only some crappy stick on labels to own up as the producer  

7 x American pale ale
7 x Munich Helles

So whats on the menu from fellow sandpeople. Looking forward to some sampling over the xmas period (and I need some beer damnit!)


----------



## Goat (29/11/04)

Well, its supposed to be a Pils......


----------



## barfridge (30/11/04)

Mine will be split between a bock, and a german style pilsner. Hope you like em malty


----------



## Asher (30/11/04)

Gassed up a sample of 'Santa's Steam Beer' on the weekend. Its very tasty..... Some fruity notes due to higher fermentation temps (to style) but still very clean. The extra bitterness & alcohol are well balanced against the crystal malt. The oats and unmalted barley just add to its smooth complexity & glossy head....

14 KB's locked & loaded

Asher for now


----------



## deebee (30/11/04)

Probably 7 each of Skunk Steam (APA brewed with Calif lager yeast) and Belgian Blunt Instrument Ale. If the Belgian (only bottled on Sunday) turns out no good it will be replaced with a Clayton's lager.


----------



## Guest Lurker (30/11/04)

Batz is offering a mix of Oktoberfest, Cut Cat ale and Northern English Ale. Due to a small transport hiccup his contributuion is one short which I will make up.

I am offering Big Shit Porter (explanation on the label) and an ESB.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/11/04)

Guest Lurker said:


> I am offering Big Shit Porter (explanation on the label) and an ESB.


 And if it's not the funniest beer label I've ever read then I'll go he for chasey.

Good one GL :lol: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/12/04)

I have pm'd evreyone with address details for the meetup Saturday, let me know if you didnt get it.


----------



## barfridge (11/12/04)

I wasnt able to get any proper labels organised for my brews, so here is the rundown of them:

*Bock*
Label "bock 14/10"
Bottled: 14th September

Ingredients
- 2kg Pale Malt
- 1.5kg LME
- 1.7kg muntons bock kit
- 25g hallertau @ 60 mins
- 20g hallertau @ 15 mins
- WLP 833 (German Bock Lager)

*Bohemian Pilsner*
Label: "pils 12/10"
Bottled: 12th October

Ingredients
- 2kg pilsner malt
- 500g munich malt
- 1.5kg extra pale LME
- 25g hallertau @ 60 mins
- 25g saaz @ 60mins
- 25g saaz @ 10 mins
- 25g saaz - dry hopped
- WLP 833 (German Bock Lager)

OG 1047
FG 1007
5.2% ABV
colour: 3.9 SRM
39.7 IBU

I hope you enjoy them


----------



## JasonY (11/12/04)

Well if anyone wants my recipes I can post em  wait and see if they taste any good. Was great to catch up for some sampling again. 

Putting a bunch in the fridge now so official sampling can commence next week (I am on call on xmas so I have to drink em early!)

Oh and GMK I liked your barley wine, only had a nip of it as I had to be able to see to drive home  that would be a tasty drop on a winters night.


----------



## GMK (12/12/04)

Thanks JasonY...

Did u try any others....

Was hoping to get some feedback.....

Any ideas how the IAPA and Sweet Choc Stout went....


----------



## JasonY (12/12/04)

Unfortunately I was driving home so I couldn't stay to sample everything and there was not a shortage of good beers to try. My esky went home heavier than it was on arrival so I can't complain 

I am sure GL will post some reviews


----------



## Goat (12/12/04)

Thanks for a nice arternoon Capt'n and Fleur - it was nice to catch up with everyone and taste some bloody good HB.

Why is it that I never remember leaving your place ?


----------



## barfridge (12/12/04)

I'll kick things off with my first review from the Xmas case.

victim #1
JasonY's 'cloudy as helles' munich helles.
Pours with a nice dense white head, slightly cloudy body, but I've seen worse.
Aroma is very clean, with a good whiff of banana.
Taste is initially quite sweet, followed by a good whack of noble hops (hallertau?), then a smooth banana finish.

Quite refreshing on a warm afternoon, nice work mate


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/12/04)

Goat said:


> Why is it that I never remember leaving your place ?


 Goat

At least you remembered that your car was parked out the front of my place. Did you notice I put your carbonator cap on the dash? (it was unlocked). I would have also returned the PET bottle it was attached to but Dallas ate it. I think you also left a fridge bag? By the time I got around to going to put it in your car the car had gone (had to return to bed for a snooze this morning). PM your address and I will drop it off when I go for a cycle this week.

Mr Fridge

Nice work on the first review and timing, took me a while to get around to the first beer this afternoon.

AusDB

Your case is ready and waiting, give me a call to pick up this week.

GMK

For what its worth, from what I can remember:

Barley wine
The pick of the three for me. Major sherry/port character, plenty of oak, lots of raisiny plummy flavours. Not really the right environment, sinking a pile of beers in the sun on a warm Saturday afternoon. But served with a cheeseboard after a winters dinner I reckon that would go down very well. I kept one stubby and will save it for a cheeseboard next winter.

IAPA
Bit overgassed, had trouble keeping it in the jug. Strong grapefruit character, which I personally like, strong bittering without being too harsh.

Sweet choc stout
Certainly a good chocolate flavour in the beer. Personally I dont really like a sweet stout so cant really judge.


----------



## GMK (12/12/04)

Thanks GL....


----------



## Batz (13/12/04)

They sampled them all GMK , also did a Kenny / Guest Lurker barley wine side by side sampling.

The guys are sure to leave you some feed back ,and I know where Big Dog Brewing came from now.


----------



## ausdb (13/12/04)

Thanks GL
I'll give you a call tomorrow (Mon)

Sorry I couldn't meet up with everyone, I'll have to make sure I am aorund when Hoops is here.

PS any feedback on the beer is geratly appreciated

Ausdb


----------



## Guest Lurker (13/12/04)

Mmmmm.... Christmas beer.


----------



## Batz (13/12/04)

Way to go sandpeople !

Woo Hoo !! :lol:


----------



## big d (13/12/04)

and to think your giving this up to go to qld.the qld boys have a bench mark to follow now batz  

cheers
big d


----------



## deebee (14/12/04)

Just realised I took two of Batz's Oktoberfest and none of his Cut Cat Ale. And I've drunk them both. 

There's always one who ruins it for the rest of us. Sorry to whoever missed out on the Oktoberfest. It was very nice.


----------



## Batz (14/12/04)

There are some who may think this was the safer option dee-bee , for them that is  

I had the cut cat ale , english bitter and an oktoberfest , so not everyone will have scored one of each.

Hope you enjoy them , I have to wait till after Xmas till I recieve mine  

Batz


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/12/04)

I drank Batzs Oktoberfest last night. Heres a review. "A jolly nice beer, once you persuade it to get in the jug and not climb out again. Vigorous and enthusiastic carbonation".

AusDB has picked up his case, he had the Cut Cat and the Northern English, some bastard swiped his Oktoberfest.


----------



## deebee (14/12/04)

Sheeeesh.

The nerve of some people.


----------



## ausdb (14/12/04)

I thought I got the safe option!


----------



## barfridge (15/12/04)

I'll back up Captain Obvious' comment with a pic...





Its a very tasty brew, and good value too! I got 3 glasses for the price of 1


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/12/04)

Are you sure all that froth is from Batz's beer? You seem to be chatting with someone called Spanky!


----------



## big d (16/12/04)

go on bar tell gl who spanky is


----------



## barfridge (16/12/04)

well, spanky might just happen to be one of my online personas. It's origins are lost in the mists of internet time (roughly 1997), but I think it was a bit of a joke, that somehow stuck.

Thanks for dragging me out of the closet bigd!


----------



## Batz (16/12/04)

OMG :lol


----------



## big d (16/12/04)

sorry barfridge.couldnt help myself.i shall now proceed to the corner and spank myself :lol: <_< :unsure:


----------



## Goat (16/12/04)

Well I'm halfway through a Cut Cat at the moment and its bloody nice Batz - I love your work !!

Can you share the recipe? I'm particularlyinterested in what, how much and when you late hop - tastes sensational !


----------



## Batz (16/12/04)

Happy to share any recipes Goat , PM me your email


----------



## JasonY (20/12/04)

Well I have been away last week but finally managed to do some sampling. So far Goat Pils and Bock (blue label on PET lid, owner = ??)

Goat I thougt your pils was not a bad drop at all, after your descriptions I was expecting something horrible. You certainly didn't need to be bringing other beers to go with it. I quite enjoyed it the other night, bit scetchy on the details but it had a nice malty sweet mouthfeel with quite a bit of hops (saaz?). 

The bock was a nice match with the bbq diner tonight  Never really had a bock so cant comment much on the style but it was very dark with low carbonation. Nice malt aroma with a slightly roasted smell, quite smooth with not much hop aroma. Given the colour I was surprised it wasn't really roasty. 

Looking forward to getting stuck into the rest.


----------



## kook (20/12/04)

barfridge said:


> well, spanky might just happen to be one of my online personas. It's origins are lost in the mists of internet time (roughly 1997), but I think it was a bit of a joke, that somehow stuck.
> 
> Thanks for dragging me out of the closet bigd!


 Are you spankyofoz on OCAU?


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/12/04)

I think blue label bock = barfridge/spanky


----------



## barfridge (20/12/04)

The blue label bock is mine, as is the red label pilsner. I'm glad you enjoyed it JasonY.

kook: yup, thats me. PostModern poached me from there after I spent a few months spamming the herculean homebrew thread.


----------



## Asher (23/12/04)

I was having a beer with Trash Mash Al last night and decided to pull out a couple of beers from the Chrissy Case... JasonY's were the first two of the mark....
Both were very nice...

"Cloudy as Helles" - peering beyond the obvious haze reveals a well balanced, clean beer. the subtle maltiness offsets well against a well weighted bitterness from the noble hops. A smell and a sip reveal a heavy hand on the flavour/aroma additions pushing this beer a little beyond the style. But who cares about styles anyway... Overall a great lighter style lager with a beute complex flavour due to the late addition hops and a hint of fruit from the fermentation/yeast....

"APA" - at 5.7%ABV it was a big APA! Plenty of body but once again well balanced by the higher alcohol and bitterness. Flavours and Citrus notes in the aroma obviously from cascade. Trash Mash Al was well impressed and certain expletives were heard being muttered from inside his glass about the brewer being able to capture that "creatures" flavour. (Al's spent many hours and hopback designs working on this BTW...) So Jason, If you could post your hopping schedule for this beer he'd be most appreciated....

Asher for now


----------



## BigAl (23/12/04)

Tiz Me "Trash Mash Al" as im commonly known.

Jase, well impressed with the APA. Ive been working on a LCPA clone for sometime now, but in my 4 or so attempts ive not managed to capture that fantastic LC flavour  , my hats off to you for your effort. 

I will certainly make sure i get my act together for next years christmas carton, the couple i tasted were very good indeed.

Ive been using mainly cascade plugs i got from hopco a while back (1.4kg of them  ) in my LCPA clone, Ive knocked together a hopback but still havent quite got it right. I would be one happy brewer if you could let me in on the secret recipe.

Merry Christmas


----------



## JasonY (23/12/04)

Asher/Al, glad you enjoyed them  Yet to try the steam ... on call so probably not until post xmas 

The recipe for the APA is below although in that batch I used the Kirin malt and about 1kg of left over IMC ale to make up the 4.4kg I am progressivley weeding out the caramalt as I don't think you really need it. Also the cascade @60min is not really necessary but NB + cascade works really well in this (I use pellets).

Surprised you thought the Helles was hoppy, only had 32g of hallertauer @ 60mins. Got another one which should be on tap at the brew day  I am sure it will be just as cloudy as it is only getting a 1 week lagering period!



```
Recipe Specifics

----------------



Batch Size (L):          23.00    Wort Size (L):     23.00

Total Grain (kg):         5.07

Anticipated OG:          1.055    Plato:             13.48

Anticipated EBC:           9.7

Anticipated IBU:          38.8

Brewhouse Efficiency:       80 %

Wort Boil Time:             90    Minutes



Grain/Extract/Sugar



   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential EBC

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 86.7     4.40 kg.  Pale Ale Malt (IMC Trad)      Australia      309.07      5

  2.0     0.10 kg.  JWM Caramalt                  Australia      300.71     56

  3.9     0.20 kg.  Hoepfner Caramel Malt Pils    Germany        300.71      3

  3.1     0.16 kg.  JWM Wheat Malt                Australia      334.13      4

  4.2     0.22 kg.  IMC Munich                    Australia      317.42     12



Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).





Hops



   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 14.00 g.     Cascade                           Pellet   5.75   9.5  60 min.

 14.00 g.     Hallertau Northern Brewer         Pellet   8.50  14.1  60 min.

 30.00 g.     Cascade                           Pellet   5.75  10.1  15 min.

 30.00 g.     Cascade                           Pellet   5.75   4.1  5 min.

 30.00 g.     Cascade                           Pellet   5.75   0.9  1 min.





Extras



  Amount      Name                           Type      Time

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

  0.50 Unit(s)Whirfloc                       Fining    10 Min.(boil) 





Yeast

-----



WYeast 1272 American Ale II



Mash Schedule

-------------



Mash Type: Single Step



Grain kg:     5.07

Water Qts:   13.40 - Before Additional Infusions

Water L:     12.69 - Before Additional Infusions



L Water Per kg Grain: 2.50 - Before Additional Infusions



Saccharification Rest Temp :  65  Time:   0

Mash-out Rest Temp :           0  Time:   0

Sparge Temp :                 76  Time:   0





Total Mash Volume L: 16.07 - Dough-In Infusion Only



All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
```


----------



## Asher (23/12/04)

32g of Hallertau..... interesting. I thought I remembered heaps of flavour? Well I did sample it straight after a few rice lagers.......

Kirin malt hey! This has got me thinking..... I remember Wes saying that the spec sheet I posted in regards to WestCoast Brewers Kirin malt order was a CUB spec. I've been following the LCPA thread on Grumpies forum and remember the poster from Little Creatures saying " ... our malt is made to spec by a malting company... and any more info is pretty much under wraps. Love to fill you in but I would be shot."
... What if Kirin malted LC's malt?.... and the specced malt we got was theirs(Wes was just guiding us away from the truth ).... Maybe we've stumbled on to the secret ingredient in this beer...... the malt!!!! woooohoooo

Got to love a conspiracy....

Asher for now


----------



## BigAl (23/12/04)

We can confirm this conspiracy theory....
Heres an idea; hang out at little creatures (that will be tough and difficult   ) until the malt truck shows up (could days, or weeks) to fill the silo, then follow the truck back to its home at Kirin maltings!

I have some Kirin malt Jayse, i will do a double batch, as im normally inclined to do to keep supply up with demand and will make one batch with IMC and one with Kirin.

Al.


----------



## JasonY (23/12/04)

I'd be surprised, but you never know! I only have about 10kg left of my 50kg lot  Going to move onto some JW pils next.

I am happy to take some shifts on the stakeout  may be hard to spot that truck through beer glasses.


----------



## Hoops (24/12/04)

So I guess you will be doing another bulk buy of Kirrin malt then????
If so I'm up for a few bags


----------



## deebee (26/12/04)

The boxing day test on telly, the Pakis actually making a contest out of the game, no chores to do and a few bottles out of the sandpeople's arsenal, wife and kids at the in-laws... pretty much a perfect day, really. If it weren't for a few of those new Cooper's Mild at 3.5% I would be snoring rather than typing.

I was going to PM everyone a set of tasting notes for each bottle but that just hasn't happened except for the first bottle of Oktoberfest, which I enjoyed very much thanks Batz. These are the next best thing - a few sketchy memories jotted down half-cut on boxing afternoon...

The Sensible Lurker's porter was magnificent, like Younis through mid-wicket, as I have witnessed before... dry yet flavoursome, full-flavoured and -bodied yet easy-drinking. In summation: you bastard.

Cloudy as Helles from JasonY, clear as a bell in the bottle but hazy once chilled, lovely malty doughy flavour, can't judge the style, but from memory couldn't fault this beer, a very enjoyable last session of play thanks.

Goat, what the bloody hell are you whingeing about, you wanker? A perfectly drinkable drop of beer, I ended up drinking both of yours in quick succession. Yes a hint of an odd flavour in the background somewhere but nevertheless, a crisp palate, light subtle hops aroma, grainy malt flavours. This was a very decent beer, went very nicely with lime and black pepper chips. And thanks for the Weihenstephaner too.

Cheeeeers...


----------



## Goat (29/12/04)

Ha ! - thanks Deebee. I still haven't tasted it since putting it in the keg - maybe I should chuck whats left in the fridge for a while and see how it goes.... ( glad the W/phaner went to a good home)

I have to say, being about 2/3 through my Christmas case - I'm yet to strike a bad one. Nice work chaps


----------



## ausdb (30/12/04)

Hi All
So far I have got through the following
Ashers steam
GLs ESB
JasonYs American Pale
Goats Pils
Batz's Northern english ale

All have been enjoyed very much, thanks even by some non brewer types

Has anyone else apart from GL plucked up the courage to taste the reindeers revenge O'fest, sorry its a bit undercarbonated  I guess that it makes up for Batz's O'fest which was the other way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I missed out on that in my case

Ausdb


----------



## Batz (30/12/04)

ausdb said:


> sorry its a bit undercarbonated  I guess that it makes up for Batz's O'fest which was the other way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Funny thing is the brewer that scored two oktoberfests found them both very under carbonated !

Batz h34r:


----------



## deebee (30/12/04)

Have a confession to make...

I now realise I did take one Batz Oktoberfest (in frig ready for tonight) and one Batz Cut Cat Ale (drank last week, very nice hoppy flavours/aromas, a touch overcarbonated). The two Oktoberfests I thought were Batz's were actually ausdb's.

So ausdb, yes I have drunk your Oktoberfests. From memory they were sweet finishing and undercarbonated but otherwise very nice and well-enjoyed. Malty, biscuity, wholesome, moreish. I actually drank both bottles in succession.

Sorry bout that confusion.


----------



## Guest Lurker (30/12/04)

The Batz Christmas case left my shed yesterday and is supposed to be heading north on 4 or 5 Jan.

Barfridge - you're full of shit. I enjoyed your bock and couldnt find the taste that you were worried about.


----------



## Batz (30/12/04)

Guest Lurker said:


> The Batz Christmas case left my shed yesterday and is supposed to be heading north on 4 or 5 Jan.


 And looking forward to it !!!


----------



## ausdb (30/12/04)

Batz
I guess you have some flattish O'fest to look forward to then, maybe I should have called it a O'fest Real Ale??????

Deebee
Thats exactly how GL described it! I'm a newb to kegging so sorry about the carbonation. The sweetness I am working on

Cheers Ausdb


----------



## barfridge (31/12/04)

Quick review of JasonY's american pale:
clarity: 10/10
colour: spot on
aroma: mmm...cascade
head: left a nice belgian lace on the glass
taste: Quite excellent. If I was being picky, I would use slightly less bittering hop for a smoother finish, otherwise I'd be quite happy to drink this all day.

Nice work mate, you should be proud of this one.

PS. GL: glad you enjoyed it, it seems to come good with a few days in the fridge.


----------



## barfridge (1/1/05)

<much later in the evening>
Blunt Instruyment Ale
genius creator: unknown

mmm...belgian, would love the recipie for this.

All I can say is damn! tyou bastard, you;ve done me in. soooooo good, must be a great yeast, nice and dry but still malty, so well balanced

and streong as buggery
you bastard! well sone


----------



## deebee (2/1/05)

Barfridge,

Glad you drank it when you were in such a good mood! 

2kg DME
1.5kg liquid wheat malt extract
250g Thomas Fawcett crystal rye
750g dextrose
250g Demerara sugar
1/3 tablet of whirlfloc
26g Northern brewer 26g for 60 minutes (25IBU)
Hallertauer hallertau 30g 15 minutes (7IBU)
Hallertauer hallertau 33g 5 minutes (3IBU)
Wyeast 3787 Trappist high gravity yeast (sample courtesy of goat)

On the third day I added to the fermenter:
350g DME
410g can of black cherries

OG 1.070 (actual figure adjusted to accommodate the 3rd day addition)
FG 1.013


----------



## Batz (7/1/05)

Well my xmas case arrived today , left GL's on the 30th , arrived on the 7th , 43c here today , lets see how your brews perform after a trip like that !

Better not be over-carbonated !!!!!! :blink: 

Thanks to Simon for putting up with being the Batz Perth freight terminal for my transport requirements.

Cheers 
Batz h34r:


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/1/05)

Ummm... Funny you should mention that. But after hassling your Oktoberfest, I need to sheepishly admit that I opened an ESB the other day that was surprisingly carbonated for a priming rate of 5g/l. And you might want to mark my ESB in the case for consumption sooner rather than later.


----------

